# Field Round: Old vs New



## smarcher (Feb 2, 2003)

I realize that most official field round shoots have been cancelled this season. But I'm wondering that if anyone has attended any official field rounds this season, be it club shoots or state association shoots, was it the old (112 arrows) round or the new (72 arrows), trial-basis round? And for those who may have shot the new round, what are your thoughts on it: how do you like it, do you like it more or less than the old round, did you feel it was, relatively, easier or harder, etc.?


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

We shot it as a practice round, it goes a lot faster not having to change sights for walk ups, change stations for fans and one less arrow per target. The hunter is longer by several yards because you shoot them all from the longest distance. Not sure if I prefer it better because I don’t have a scale to go by yet to know how my scores are because there’s nothing to base it against yet, it’s definitely quicker, simpler because you don’t change stakes or targets so therefore easier especially for beginners or new shooters.


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

Also a question I asked about the animal round that needs to be addressed for the new round. A perfect field/hunter round is 360, the animal round perfect score would be 504, 480+24 bonus rings using 20+1 scoring. To be weighted evenly the animal would need to be changed to 15+1 to be comparable to the field/hunter.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

bowtechky said:


> Also a question I asked about the animal round that needs to be addressed for the new round. A perfect field/hunter round is 360, the animal round perfect score would be 504, 480+24 bonus rings using 20+1 scoring. To be weighted evenly the animal would need to be changed to 15+1 to be comparable to the field/hunter.


I raised the same question about the animal round. Some people have already complained about the original animal round, because it has historically been easier to score well on the animal than on the Field or Hunter. Then with the bonus dot, scores got even higher, and now that you can only score 15 points per Field or Hunter target, and still get 21 points on an animal target it is even more imbalanced.

I personally hope the "Field Lite" doesn't become an official competitive round, but it might be valuable for smaller clubs to be able to put in and use a shorter course (only 12 targets on a unit, and no 70 or 80 yard target) and might get more beginners trying the field game without concern for 112 arrows or 80 yards. 

I can see it as an optional "recreational" round in the Policy section, but not for competition.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

No reason to shorten the round, If Cull would make the Yankton course to the NFAA standards
it wouldn't take so long to shoot. Next thing will be shooting only 40 arrows like foam rounds, getting farther away from archery.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I haven't shot a field round since the last Nationals in Darrington in 2016? Field is not popular here and Covid has ended any kind of spot shoots in my state. 3D tournaments seem to be immune to the disease and there are plenty of them around. I am not a fan of Yankton and that seems to be the center of field shooting anymore.

I would like to try the new field round as I am getting older and would like a shorter round. I would miss the 80 yard walk up but can live without it. We used to shoot 28 field and 28 animals on Saturday and the 28 hunter on Sunday. That format was a real killer and had a lot to do with driving archers to the 3D round. So what round are they shooting n Yankton this year?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

bowtechky said:


> Also a question I asked about the animal round that needs to be addressed for the new round. A perfect field/hunter round is 360, the animal round perfect score would be 504, 480+24 bonus rings using 20+1 scoring. To be weighted evenly the animal would need to be changed to 15+1 to be comparable to the field/hunter.


I've felt for a while that the animal round has become pretty obsolete. Going back to the early days of field, it is a little sad that the hope was to hit the target at all. We used to have giant, thick rubber sheets we hung behind the target butts to catch wayward arrows. These days, it is few and far between that someone isn't hitting the scoring ring on an animal face. With the popularity and availability of 3D shoots were I setting up a new field course today I would't even bother setting up the animal round.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

2 or 3 years ago the WI. state NFAA discontinued the animal round & it hasn't been missed & we have added numbers to our state shoot since we did it.


----------



## bellasm (Feb 19, 2003)

We shot the original 28 /112 and 14 animals for our NJ State Championship this past August. We had about 33 total shooters, pretty sad. I was the lone pin shooter. I can understand the shorter version for youth and seniors however, I love field archery because it is the hardest form of target archery there is. The NFAA wants to get more involved to make more money, none of which goes back to the club or individual really. You pay $50 a year just to compete, I don't even receive a printed or digital publication anymore. If they dropped the dues they would see more people involved.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

What is bad is that the people making these decisions, probably do not shoot the matches. If they did, they are probably beginners that lack the skills to shoot a full field match.


----------



## bowglo (Jul 16, 2019)

I am getting older and don't want to be on the range for 6 to 8 hours i stop shooting field on account of that i may start back on shorter round


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

NFAA way pay more dues & receive less!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bellasm said:


> We shot the original 28 /112 and 14 animals for our NJ State Championship this past August. We had about 33 total shooters, pretty sad. I was the lone pin shooter. I can understand the shorter version for youth and seniors however, I love field archery because it is the hardest form of target archery there is. The NFAA wants to get more involved to make more money, none of which goes back to the club or individual really. You pay $50 a year just to compete, I don't even receive a printed or digital publication anymore. If they dropped the dues they would see more people involved.


The move north to Yankton was a mistake and most knew it at the time. Just another less than positive decision on the part of the governing individuals. Just mho. At this point I don't know how you get archers back into field. Maybe you can't.


----------



## huntnfreek (12 mo ago)

I enjoyed the original 28 target course. The humbling challenge was the fun of it. The modified works well for week day leagues. They both have a place but I think the big events should be the full 28 plus animal


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

To never see another animal 28 round again won't hurt my feeling at all. We have D. Barnsdale coming from MI. to WI. for state because we discontinued it about 4 years ago.


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

smarcher said:


> I realize that most official field round shoots have been cancelled this season. But I'm wondering that if anyone has attended any official field rounds this season, be it club shoots or state association shoots, was it the old (112 arrows) round or the new (72 arrows), trial-basis round? And for those who may have shot the new round, what are your thoughts on it: how do you like it, do you like it more or less than the old round, did you feel it was, relatively, easier or harder, etc.?
> Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


3D tournaments seem to be immune to the disease and there are plenty of them around.


----------

